# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Peg out day 2017 9th April

## Bonecrusher

I shoot at Lake Aniwhenua - Rangitaiki River which is the longest river in the BOP obviously with what has transpired this week a visit to the maimai was needed to see if it had survived






















Thankfully a Tradesman had built the maimai which apart from some silt was all intact, dog had a fun day

----------


## Pointer

Looks like you got off lightly Bonecrusher. Uses to shoot Aniwhenua through the 90s,  lots of memories there

----------


## Bonecrusher

Lost the kiwi fruit bin which I had replaced with the new maimai at Xmas.

Some of the plantings have had a battering

Road has blown out on the cause way has the river has reverted back to the old river bed.

Environment BOP had built a new stop bank 18 months ago to straighten the river down stream of Rabbit Bridge took out an oxbow that is now back to normal 

I will need to go back in two weeks with the chainsaw to open up my access in a couple of trees are now on the track.

----------


## Gapped axe

I loved shooting above Rabbit bridge true right. The problem was that the cocky diverted his drains and the waterway filled up . F/G did sweet fuk all about it.

----------


## Bonecrusher

> I loved shooting above Rabbit bridge true right. The problem was that the cocky diverted his drains and the waterway filled up . F/G did sweet fuk all about it.


She will be well and truly cleaned out now

----------


## Gapped axe

I now shoot at Thornton HMMMMMM

----------

